#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Στοιχεία Μηχανών (τόμος Ι και ΙΙ) - τιμή:20 ευρώ

## XDalas

*
Στοιχεία Μηχανών Ι* 
*Συγγραφ.: Στεργίου Ι., Στεργίου Κ.*

*Περιγραφή:*
Tο  βιβλίο αυτό περιλαμβάνει όλα τα βασικά κεφάλαια των στοιχείων μηχανών  εκτός από τις μεταδόσεις κίνησης που έχουν περιληφθεί στον τόμο II.  Eπιπλέον περιλαμβάνει στοιχεία που αναφέρονται στο σχεδιασμό,  μεθοδολογία και υποστήριξη των κατασκευών με H/Y, τα οποία εντάσσονται  στην ευρύτερη περιοχή και αποτελούν τον αντικειμενικό σκοπό της γνώσης  των στοιχείων μηχανών. Eπίσης, έχουν ληφθεί υπόψη όλα τα νεότερα  δεδομένα στην τυποποίηση, τις έννοιες και τους όρους που  χρησιμοποιούνται σήμερα.

*Περιεχόμενα:* 
https://static.eudox...8/toc-15718.pdf

*Ενδεικτικό κεφάλαιο:*
https://static.eudox...apter-15718.pdf



*Στοιχεία Μηχανών ΙΙ* 
*Συγγραφ.: Στεργίου Ι., Στεργίου Κ.*

*Περιγραφή:*
Στον  τόμο αυτόν, στον οποίο εξετάζονται οι μεταδόσεις κίνησης με οδοντωτούς  τροχούς, ιμάντες και αλυσίδες, περιελήφθησαν νέα κεφάλαια, όπως  οδοντώσεις με μετατόπιση, οδοντωτοί τροχοί με κεκλιμένους και τοξωτούς  οδόντες, δυνάμεις στα έδρανα, περισσότερα παραδείγματα και κυρίως ο  τρόπος υπολογισμού των οδοντωτών τροχών κατά DIN 3990. Eπίσης,  χρησιμοποιείται πλέον το μονοτονικό σύστημα και το σύστημα μονάδων SI.

*Περιεχόμενα:*
https://static.eudox...8/toc-15748.pdf

*Ενδεικτικό κεφάλαιο:*
https://static.eudox...apter-15748.pdf


_(Και τα δύο βιβλία είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση και δίνονται με 20 ευρώ)._

----------

